# Panzer Plate @130



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

Has any one had any issues with the Panzer Plate when compared to the stock plate at top speed? I am curious if there is any change in the aerodynamics characteristics and handling of the car at speed?


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (SquashAZ)*

No Issues


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_No Issues









Of course you would know


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (Morio)*

On the way back from TTWest 08 there was a lot of nothing across Wyoming.
Would like to do the TX Mile some time, but the car doesn't have the right gears for that


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

TX mile would still be fun to do no matter what the end result is.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

I sold my panzer plate. It made popping noises with shifting weight and cornering. I got so pissed that I pulled it off. Jim from dieselgeeks said he had the "silver bullet", and sent me out an improved set of rivnuts. Still made noise. It did tighten up the front end alot tho. And it was definitely an impressive piece. Just couldn't deal with the Honda civic noises.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (warranty225cpe)*

do you have to remove it every time you change the oil? or is it flexible enough to kinda bend outa the way and reach your arm up there?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

There is no "bend out of the way". The plate is CRAZY thick, there's no way in hell you would be able to bend that. There is a hole for the oil to drain through it, but it's easier to get to with the pan down. The filter is easier to get to as well. It's made to be taken off and put back on. It's a good idea to take it off while doing an oil change anyway(easier to inspect for other issues).


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (warranty225cpe)*

Good to know! Didn't know they existed until this thread. definitely will be put on my next tt.


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (SquashAZ)*

I have a panzer plate and do open road racing with my TT. I can say with my coil overs the car was stuck to the ground at 148mph.
At the Sandhills Open Road Challenge in Arnold, NE there is a 1/2 mile and a 1 mile shootout much like the Texas mile though a higher altitute and a skinny county road. 
I run about the same in the 1/2 mile as 6L C6 corvettes though am in 5th gear prior to the half mile mark and attained 129mph in the half. I don't run the mile due to the fact our cars are not geared for it.
Sorry for the ramble, the panzer plate is awesome and installed in about 10 minutes. I put one on after my plactic one got ripped off of my car in a car wash.
DY


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (audiguy01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiguy01* »_
Sorry for the ramble, the panzer plate is awesome and installed * in about 10 minutes*. I put one on after my plactic one got ripped off of my car in a car wash.
DY
 
YEA RIGHT! ha 10 minuts is impossible unless you do it for a living.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (ShockwaveCS)*

No, I would have to agree. Super easy install. If you can read, you can do it.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (warranty225cpe)*

does it install in the factory locations or what. Their parts list says it comes with some metal brackets and stuff.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

This thread needed Pics. 
For location it uses the cross over pipe and some factory holes in the rear. Very easy install.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (2001TTransport)*

I see it looks like you have the factory vents marked out on the panzer plate. Did you end up cutting those into the plate or is that there just as a ref. for you?


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Awesome product: 
+++'s
- 30min install (DIY - 1st Time)
- Protects Vital Components: A must if lowered. I destroyed my oil pan w/in a month of having coils, bought the panzer the day after.
- Stiffens Suspension (negligibly)
- When you do your first oil change after having it installed you'll notice why you needed it to protect you car, scrapes and scratches all over it.
- It is solid. Even up to 141mph.








---'s
- You can drain the oil with it in, but you cannot change the filter.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_- You can drain the oil with it in, but you cannot change the filter.

Sounds like the perfect excuse to relocate the filter and install a real oil cooler!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_Did you end up cutting those into the plate or is that there just as a ref. for you?

Yes I cut the factory vents in mine
Also good idea to consider a oil filter relo










_Modified by 2001TTransport at 5:38 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

I did not install it, my tuners did and it is a very easy instal. Great product, remember, small bumps become big bumps at 130+ mph.


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Panzer Plate @130 (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_
Yes I cut the factory vents in mine


Is this required for cooling?


----------

